# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  elektronika

## Erald Guri

mund te me ndihmoje ndokush me informacione nga elektronika,elektroteknika,inxhinieria elektrike.

----------


## Brari

ligjin e omi-t a e di?

cfar thote?

po dioda cfar eshte?
po rezistenca?
po condensatori?

perse duhet nje hidrocentral?

sa eshte frekuenca  ne korentin e shpise?

keto jan pyetje qe po u pergjigje dmth se kupton ca gjera..

----------


## Akili-A

> mund te me ndihmoje ndokush me informacione nga elektronika,elektroteknika,inxhinieria elektrike.


tjeter gje elektronika.
tjeter gje elektroteknika.

dhe tjeter gje jane pajisjet elektroshtepiake.... :perqeshje:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> ligjin e omi-t a e di?
> 
> cfar thote?
> 
> po dioda cfar eshte?
> po rezistenca?
> po condensatori?
> 
> perse duhet nje hidrocentral?
> ...


s'qenkam fort keq une dmth  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Ndaje mendjen, zgjidh njeren prej tyre edhe te te gjejme disa Info ne Shqip, mendoj se ne anglisht ka me bollek!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

e cthot ligji i omi-t pra..o kaprolle kelcyre?

--

akill..
adhahil.. cka ke dasht me than or taj..

--
tjeter gje elektronika.
tjeter gje elektroteknika.

dhe tjeter gje jane pajisjet elektroshtepiake.... 
--



akill.. mos hin se cjapi ne farmaci..atje ku nuk di..

nji paisje elektro-shtepiake i ka brenda me elektronik e me elektroteknik..  plus dhe tjera teknika tjera..


dhe nuk jan tjeter gje elektronika e tjeter gje elektroteknika..
e njejta gje jan ne dac ta dish..

vetem se njerzit per ti dalluar kto teknika  u kan ven kte ndarje.. qe nuk eshte thelbesore..
elektronik i thon zakonisht.. teknikes elektrike por qe perdor rryma te dobta.. kurse elektroteknik  e perdorin si emertim per tekniken po elektrike por me rryma te forta..

psh ne elektronik  perdoren rrymza  prej 1 amper e posht .. zakonisht mikro e miliamper.. kurse ne elektroteknik.. nga 1 amper deri ne qindra amper..etj..

por gjithsesi.. shkencerisht   pra fizikisht e kimikisht.. jan e njejta gje..


psh hasani eshte marangoz qe  punon cibuqe me drurin.. e perdor nje bicak te vogel e ca pibca te vogla..
kurse hyseni eshte marangoz qe ben dollape te medhenj dhe shtepiza me dru.. e perdor sqapara hanxhara e gozhde trau e cekica  sharra.. lol.

pra ne thelb.. e njejta gje.. punime me dru..

dhe kto lart.. kan si baze.. te njejten gje.. levizjen e elektroneve..

kshu..


kaprolle sa e kini tensionin e rrjetit ne kanada?
europa sic e di e ka 220 dmth 230 v

po ju?

USa perdor 110 v.

..

mo harroni.. kujdes nga korenti..
kush nuk merr vesh.. mos te krruhet..

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Brari,  po e permbledh me aq sa mbaj mend

Ligji i Omit thote qe rryma elektirike eshte ne perpjestim te drejte dhe te zhdrejte perkatesisht me tensionin dhe rezistencen. Kaq mbaj mend per kete nga ora e Fizikes kur na spjegonte profesori. tani ai thoshte edhe me shume po thelbi ky ishte. 

tensionin si ne amerike e kemi. edhe nuk kruhemi me te .. ndonese me i bute se ai i juaji ..lol .. hahaha

----------


## Akili-A

diferenca mes Elektronikes apo inxhinjerise Elektronike dhe inxhinjerise Elektrike eshte mjaft e madhe.

Inxhinjeria Elektrike, merret excluzivisht me gjenerimin elektricitetit, (rrjedhjen e elektroneve).
Elektronika eshte shkenca qe merret me zhvillimin dhe aplikimin e pajisjeve dhe sistemeve ku rrjedhja e elektroneve behet ne Vakuum, Semikonduktor, etj.

Inxhinjeria Elektronike, eshte shume i gjere si term, ku edhe Elektriciteti mund te konsiderohet nje nendege e saj.

----------


## Erald Guri

keto konceptet kryesore te elektronikes i di,por dua informacione te tjera

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> ligjin e omi-t a e di?
> 
> cfar thote?
> 
> po dioda cfar eshte?
> po rezistenca?
> po condensatori?
> 
> perse duhet nje hidrocentral?
> ...


 Brari ja ku e ke EKSPERTIN dhe do te jap pergjigjje:
Ligji i omit : U=R.I; I=const; R=U/I;I=U/R
 U=A2-A1 pra tensioni eshte ndryshim potenciali ,me ndryshim te + ndryshon kahja e (I=const)
R=k.l/s;k-Rezistenca specifike e materialit;l-gjatesia;s-trashesia e perquesit.
I-mundet me qen njekahore qe fitohet nga KONVERTORI AC/DC,ose permes  ELEKTROLITEVE, AKUMULATORET
I=f(t)-Ryme alternative qe shkaktohet nga tensioni elektrik alternative nese mbyllet qarku elktrik;
 Tensionet alternative dhe rrymat munden me qene 3-fazore ose 1-fazore ;U=400V-nese kemi ndryshim potenciali ne mes fazeve(L1,L2,L3) kurse 230V-nese kemi ndryshim ne mes te fazeve me zeron(N) ose TOKZIMIN(PE)-sipas standardit VDE-0100
  Rezistori(R) eshte elemente pasive ne qarqet elektrike ku energjine elektrike e shendron ne nxehtesi;
  Kondenzatori (C) eshte elemente pasiv dhe me memorje i cili perber prej dy pllakave paralele te ndara permes dielektrikut,prioritet eshte tensioni dhe fusha elektrike,kur fusha elektrike kalon vleren maksimale behet qpimi i dielektrikut kurse ne tensionet alternative mbushet pergjat gjysem periodes pozitive kurse zbrazet pergjat gjysem periodes negative.ne qarqet e rymave alternative paraqitet si rezistenc reaktive kapacitive(XC),me vlera te medha dhe eshte penges per rrymen ne qarke.
  Bobina Induktive,eshte element pasive i qarqeve,perbehet nga berthama feromagnetike dhe pshtjellate e bakrit,eshte element me memorje dhe prioritet eshte rryma si dhe fusha magnetike,edhe ne qarqet paraqitet si REZISTENC REAKTIVE INDUKTIVE(XL) 
 Dioda eshte Ventil elektrik i cili mundet me qen edhe nderprers,ky ventil nuk mundet te komandohet,por gjysem peridat pozitive te madhsive elektrike i lejon te ridrejtohen,kurse gjysemperiodat negative i bllokon,pra eshte nje konvertore AC/DC i cili mundet me qene nje fazore ose trefazor dhe percaktohet nga niveli i tensionit;
 Dioda e komanduare quhet TIRISTOR ,komandimi behet permes PORTES(G-gejtit) ne forma te ndryshme zakonishte permes travove impulsive me gjersi te ndryshme ose paket impulseve)
 Tranzistori eshte element aktiv i cili mundet me qen PERFORCUES i sinjaleve U2/U1 ose I2/I1 per rrjetat me dy hyrje,ose mundet me qen nderpreres per ELEKTRONIKEN ENERGJETIKE per ngasje te motorve.
 Frekuenca eshte nje parameter i domosdoshem per funksionimin e paisjeve,percaktohet nga periodate e madhsive alernative ,per te fituar f=50Hz nevoitet koha T=0.02sec,kjo arihet nese gjeneratori ben 3000rotullime 
 Tensioni dhe RYMA alternative duhet te jene ne faze kur te prodhohen nga gjeneratori elektrik ne rrjete.
 Ja pra BRARI ne pika te shkurta,SUPERMENI te pergjigjet...
 Brari qka te interson per problem nga matematika dhe nga ELEKTROTEKNIKA jame ne dispozicionin tuaj,pra mos hezito...

----------


## Erald Guri

ok faleminderit per informacionin me te me sugjerosh disa lloje ushtrimesh dhe problema nga elektronika me ligjin e kulombit,fushen elektrike,kondensatoret,diodat etj

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> ok faleminderit per informacionin me te me sugjerosh disa lloje ushtrimesh dhe problema nga elektronika me ligjin e kulombit,fushen elektrike,kondensatoret,diodat etj


 Te kesh durime edhe disa dite ti pregaditi disa lloje:
A.FORCAT ELEKTROSTATIKE LIGJI I KULONIT,
B.FUSHA ELEKTROSTATIKE E NGARKESAVE PUNKTUALE,POTENCIALI,TENCIONI DHE PUNA GJAT QVENDOSJES SE NGARKESAVE ELEKTRIKE NE LEVIZJE.
C.KONDENZATORET E RRAFSHTE, CILINDRIK DHE SFERIK PERMES LIGJIT TE GAUSIT

----------


## Brari

Kaprolle, drejt e ke then ligjin e Omit. 
rryma eshte ne perpjestim te ndrejte me tensionin dhe te zhdrejte me rezistencen.
dmth sa me i madh tensioni aq me e madhe rryma dhe sa me madhe rezistenca aq me shum e pengon rrymen dmth levritjen e elektroneve..

fehmi.. thx per sqarimet.. drejt i ke treguar..


me kte rast bashkbisedo me  eraldin e tregoi cte mundesh..

----------


## Erald Guri

ne rregull,faleminderit qe po me ndihmoni

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> ne rregull,faleminderit qe po me ndihmoni


 Paraqiti problemet dhe ne i shqiqojme mundesit e zgjidjeve...

----------


## Erald Guri

po nuk gjej dot probleme pa per te zgjidhur i zgjidh vete sepse nuk ka libra edhe pse mund te kete une nuk kam gjetur dot

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> po nuk gjej dot probleme pa per te zgjidhur i zgjidh vete sepse nuk ka libra edhe pse mund te kete une nuk kam gjetur dot


 Do ta gjejme nje menyre ishalla.....

----------


## taku72

Ne amerike tensionin prandaj e kane 110 volt se e perdorin edhe per heqjen e rreamatizmes ha ha ha kurse ketu tek ne (europe) te ben te fluturosh si top pinpongu

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> Ne amerike tensionin prandaj e kane 110 volt se e perdorin edhe per heqjen e rreamatizmes ha ha ha kurse ketu tek ne (europe) te ben te fluturosh si top pinpongu


 Duhet te kemi parasyshe Uf= 50V,AC dhe If= 0.o5A,AC,jan parametra ne rezistenca te trupit te NJERIUT Rt=750 om,
jane vdekjeprurse pra rryma dhe tensioni nuk njofin as FE as PARTI nuk ka hajgare me ba klasifikime sepse frekuenca e ben te veten.....

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Erald ti kam pregadite disa detyra te lamive te ndryshme nga ELEKTROSTATIKA dhe mundesh kurdushe ti fotokopjoshe,pra gjeje nje mundesi te takohesh me mua,permes kendit te njoftimeve ketu ne forume,Pershendetje...

----------

